# xorg with or without



## strgt2hll (Oct 27, 2014)

I had to compile xorg on FreeBSD-10.0-p10 with the 
	
	



```
WITHOUT_NEW_XORG=yes
```
 flag in /etc/make.conf. It wouldn't work any other way. It could not detect my hardware and could not `Xorg -configure`. I thought that all this WITH_NEW/WITHOUT_NEW nonsense was a thing of the past under 10.0.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 27, 2014)

What hardware do you have?


----------



## strgt2hll (Oct 27, 2014)

It's an HP ProLiant DL585 G1. Four AMD Opteron at 2.6 GHz and 16 GB of RAM. It has no graphic card. I believe the GPU is the ATI Rage.

During my tries without any special make.conf I had this error message:

```
/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/Mach64_drv.so: undefined symbol "xf86FreeInt10"
```
.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 28, 2014)

The Rage is really old and might not work with KMS.  If it is being used as a server, it probably does not need X at all.  If it does, the vesa driver ought to work with KMS so it's not necessary to have non-default options in /etc/make.conf.  Or a video card could be added.


----------



## strgt2hll (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for the answers. I think I tried the vesa driver. Anyway I ended up compiling with WITHOUT_NEW_XORG and it worked okay. It's just that I would have preferred spending the last three days doing something else  plus I wanted to run a fully up-to-date 10.0 system.

Now it just finished to build the Lumina Desktop from ports and I  will try it tomorrow.  That was the main motivation behind my wanting to build X in the first place as I am very curious of this DE. I can't wait.


----------



## PacketMan (Nov 4, 2014)

So here's a question, folks:  is the use of x11/xorg mandatory to get any kind of GUI/desktop going, or is there an alternative?  I'm guessing the answer is no, or the alternatives are worse?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 4, 2014)

There are no alternatives on FreeBSD.


----------



## PacketMan (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks SirDice. Not the answer I wanted to hear but thanks still.


----------

